# mando a distancia al abrir puerta



## jamesthe (Jun 14, 2010)

Hola, les expondre mi problema:
Necesitaba un aparato discreto (como el mando a distancia de un porton) el cual se accionase (en vez d*E* pulsandolo, modificandolo con imanes) al abrir la puerta (al separarse los imanes o un interruptor) y me enviase una señal (luminosa o acustica o lo q*UE* sea), en este caso el emisor estaria en un sitio y yo tendria el receptor.

Hasta aqui no tengo ningun problema ya que he podido modificar algun diseño, pero mi coche esta algo distante de mi casa, necesitaba que al menos tuviese un alcance de 200 metros (son unos 70m pero la señal tiene q*UE* atravesar el edificio). 

no se si ando mal encaminado pero quizas un emisor por radio frecuencia sea mucho mejor q*UE* por infrarojos.
muchas gracias, cualquier idea me vendria bien por q*UE* lo necesitaba urgentemente, ya q*UE* me estan entrando en el coche.


----------



## Traviato (Jun 14, 2010)

Hola.

Esto te podría servir con pequeñas modificaciones y es muy barato:

```
http://www.virtualvillage.es/4-channel-433mhz-rf-radio-wireless-control-momentary-001540-034.html
```
En la misma web, hay más cosas referente a esto.

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 15, 2010)

Se ha tratado más de una vez el asunto de hacer una alarma que avise por celular cuando se dispara.
Usá el buscador y tendrás (muy posiblemente) una respuesta a tu problema.

Y como te decía más arriba (en la edición de tu post anterior), las vocales son gratis: Usalas que quedan bien y son correctas.

Saludos


----------



## jamesthe (Jun 16, 2010)

*Hola Traviato, me ha hecho mucha gracia tu enlace, por que ese dispositivo lo compré antes de ayer, ese y otro modelo parecido, jeje, veremos que resultado me da, ya os comentaré, al menos veo que voy bien encaminado.

*Hola Cacho, si es cierto,  por el buscador hay muchas cosas, pero corrígeme si me equivoco, pero prácticamente todos los aparatos (a excepción de los circuitos para hacer tipo como el mencionado por Traviato los cuales  no llegan ni a 50 metros) requieren que tengas 2 tarjetas de móviles (una en el coche y otra la tuya) o un localizador GPS (tambien con tarjeta).

No es por ser miserias, jeje, pero las tarjetas extras hay que comprarlas , te toman datos y van a tu nombre.

Por motivos personales no me puedo permitir el lujo de que la persona que entre en el coche me coja ese dispositivo con la tarjeta en cuestión. (hablaremos claro, se trata de tema familiar, exs pareja, primos, hijos, etc). Seguramente utilizaría esa tarjeta de móvil registrada a mi nombre para cometer actos incívicos.
También me vendría bien ponerlo en la moto.

Por eso busco un dispositivo que sea "discreto", "económico" y que no me "comprometa".

Yo pensé en lo del movil pero de otra forma, como habrá veces que no este en casa y claro la señal no me llegue desde el coche o la moto hasta mi trabajo, otra opción que habia pensado era algun dispositivo en el coche o moto que enviase la señal a otro dispositivo (como por ejemplo uno con tarjeta de móvil) que este en mi casa y a su vez ese me llamase a mi móvil.

es decir: dispositivo A:  economico y discreto que manda señal a unos 100m a dispositivo B
             dispositivo B:  un celular transformado, etc para q*UE* me llame a mi celular personal.

Siento complicar este tema y haber escrito tanto, disculpas por el mensaje anterior con los "q", no queria extender tanto el mensaje, espero que me puedan ayudar con este problema por que la verdad me interesa mucho.gracias.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 16, 2010)

jamesthe dijo:


> ...todos los aparatos...requieren que tengas 2 tarjetas de móviles (una en el coche y otra la tuya)...las tarjetas extras hay que comprarlas , te toman datos y van a tu nombre.
> 
> Por motivos personales no me puedo permitir el lujo de que la persona que entre en el coche me coja ese dispositivo con la tarjeta en cuestión. (hablaremos claro, se trata de tema familiar, exs pareja, primos, hijos, etc). Seguramente utilizaría esa tarjeta de móvil registrada a mi nombre para cometer actos incívicos.
> También me vendría bien ponerlo en la moto.


Vamos por partes:

Sólo necesitás una línea extra (un prepago de esos baratos) que sí, deberá ir a tu nombre.
No es algo tan caro y en definitiva te va a resultar más barato que desarrollar un sistema de radio con suficiente alcance.

Lo del "lujo"... Me parece que no entendiste cómo funciona el asunto del celular que te llama. No tenés un celular al lado del volante, sino unas cuantas partes colocadas en algún lugar del auto (adentro de una puerta, por ejemplo) y si alguien quiere hablar por ahí se las va a ver negras. Podés incluso inutilizarle el teclado y sacarle el micrófono, total no necesitás ninguna de las dos cosas. Lo alimentás desde la batería del auto y ya vas bastante cubierto.

En caso de robo del auto podés (primero) denunciar el teléfono como robado y con tres o cuatro kilos de suerte la sagaz policía puede triangular la señal de tu celular (si saben lo que es triangular una señal y lo que es un celular) para reencontrarlo. Por lo menos podrán saber cerca de qué antena está.
En fin, con Gorgory nunca se sabe...
Saludos
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​


----------



## jamesthe (Jun 20, 2010)

si la verdad es que parecen todo ventajas ahora que me aclarastes esos puntos.
quizas deberia ponerme a aprender algo mas de electronica e intentar hacer ese diseño, aunque me sigue dando miedo lo de q*UE* se hagan con una tarjeta d*E* movil a mi nombre.
estoy pensando en autenticas frikadas como que al manipular o intentar abrir para acceder a la tarjeta del movil esta se estropee o quede inutilizada.


----------

